# I Bought a Boat, Now I Need Stuff!



## Buano (Aug 30, 2015)

Just bought my first offshore boat, a 26' Proline Walk-Around, & now I get to outfit it.

I still need 2 quality poles & reels in the 50 pound range. I've been looking for used Shimano TIAGRA 50 reels but there aren't many available.

I also need to strip the bottom of the boat & re-coat it. I have a pressure washer already but need to find the attachments & abrasives for stripping boats with it.

Where can I buy a good GPS chip for the NC coastal & offshore waters?

Thanks!


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

I have 3 TLD 50w shimano's mounted on kunan 50# rods.
I will be back in little river sc Monday 8/31 ill see if I can figure out how to post pics if your interested.
where are you ?


----------



## Buano (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm in Hillsborough, Orange County, NC, which is one town West of Durham.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

To strip the bottom, unless you have barnacle growth the same tip you wash your car with will clean it, a power tip may chip the fiberglass. If you do have barnacles and the power washer don't get them all I scrape them off with a old dry wall blade. Use a palm sander to sand, disk sanders can dig and f up the fiberglass. Wipe the dust off with a rag and denatured alcohol. When you repaint I suggest using two colors. I use bright blue or red on the first coat, followed by two coats of black. When you start to see the color through the black it's time to repaint. Use pettit paint.
Congratulations on the boat!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Forgot. Tape off the old paint line before you start to sand


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Buano said:


> I've been looking for used Shimano TIAGRA 50 reels but there aren't many available.


A starting point . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIMANO-TIAGRA-L-R-S-50W-TWO-SPEED-/181843414419?hash=item2a56b64d93*


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Catman is selling all types of stuff

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?113348-Trolling-Combos


----------

